# 1971 PL521 1600 Datsun pick up truck



## thomasleclair (Jul 12, 2012)

FOR SALE: 1971 1600, PL521 Datsun pick up truck. 4 speed manual. 76,xxxmi.
$8,000$
Location- Hazel Green, Alabama.


















!!Drives Great!!

I’ve spent the last year and a half working on this awesome Datsun! Its been parked most of its life and previous owners took care of it. Personally I’ve Put about 200 miles on it since its been in my possession. 
What I’ve done: New Shocks (front & rear). New idler arm & center link. New tie rods (complete assembly). New belt, replaced some fuel hoses & the fuel filter. New brake cylinders. Full fluids drain & refill; brake fluid, trans gear oil, trans axel oil, radiator fluid, oil & oil filter. It has fresh carpet, with a custom dash pad. Fresh paint (with in the last year, parked under cover). Color is Jolly green candy, with ghost skulls down the trim and black bed liner. I had to custom fabricate new mounts for the Audi seats I installed (electric controlled). New Empi double barrel carb with electric choke * air filter. Also a balance and alignment with in the last month.
I have extra parts that go with it; misc bushings, extra tie rod ends, carb rebuild kit, ect… Also, I have the original carb with air filter, original steering wheel, stock rims. I’m in possession of the adapter plates for putting disc brakes in the front (I don’t have the rotors). It has been lowered using blocks (that was done before I got it). It also has, what I believe to be, 19in stock armada rims with low profile tires for clearance purposes. 
There is NO sound system. I would like to keep it after putting as much into as I have, however, sadly it doesn’t suit my needs. I’d like it to go to a good home.
It does run, it drives well. All that needs to be done is timing with the carb adjustments and clean the fuel tank. That should be taken care of with in the next week.
It is a Great cruzing truck! If you’d like to see all the pictures follow the link to my shops photobucket site-- Thomas71521 pictures by airkooledkustoms - Photobucket 

$8,000 obo pretty firm on price. Between cash and labor, I have invested way more then my asking price. 



SERIOUS inquiries only. I DO NOT NEED HELP SELLING MY VEHICAL. NO SCAMS PLEASE! No soliciting! 



If you are interested you can email me at [email protected]
Or call or text Thomas at (256)714-0435


----------

